# New SLR’s to collect



## Warfarin (Aug 4, 2022)

So I have a good collection of Canon and Minolta cameras and am looking to move on to other brands.  I have no loyalty and will use anything that is of good quality.  I want to get good mid level cameras to collect.  Pro type are usually either too expensive or too beat up to worry about.  The level of camera I’m looking for is on par with a Canon EOS Elan 7N.  I want AF cameras as my MF days are pretty much over.  My eyes have to hard of a time making out the focus screens.  I know old film cameras like the Pentax K1000 and Olympus OM-1 etc but they are MF I have no idea anything about AF cameras other then Canon and Minolta.  I want cameras I can use not shelf queens.  Prefer film cameras but won’t scoff at digital.  I don’t want any new stuff, looking at cameras at least 10 years old.  If you have one to recommend please give weak points I should look for.  Example is the “Canon Squeek” in pretty much all ”A” series cameras.  I don’t care about what priority it is or sync speed or top shutter speed, just a good solid choice to collect.  Like I mentioned I know what MF cameras to collect just have no clue on AF ones.  I don’t want this to turn into a my camera brand is better then yours thread.  I don’t care what the brand is.  Thanks in advance for any advice and recomendations.  Budget is $200 or less for camera and a lens.  Type of photography I want to use them for is what ever hits my fancy at the time I pick them up.  Lens recommendations for said cameras would be welcome as well,


----------



## cgw (Aug 4, 2022)

The Nikon prosumer AF bodies from the F100 back might be worth a look.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 4, 2022)

Hmm, thinking back to the oldn' days ... first there was the Maxxum, then EOS, then well Nikon didn't use funky names F or N-something... and also Pentax, SF?.


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 4, 2022)

Ah, I just remembered ... the Contax AX !!!. I remember when I encountered that camera I thought it was the greatest thing since slice bread ... the camera AF was in the body (film plane moved) so it could use any C/Y manual focus lens.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 4, 2022)

That Contax AX looks interesting.  The F100 looks nice.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 4, 2022)

What do you think of the N6006?  I know there is a N4004 and a N2002.  I’m guessing the 2’s are bottom and get better the higher number.


----------



## Nikon photographer (Aug 5, 2022)

Warfarin said:


> What do you think of the N6006?  I know there is a N4004 and a N2002.  I’m guessing the 2’s are bottom and get better the higher number.


The N6006, aka F-601 is a pretty decent camera, I still have one that gets used every now and again, back in 2000 I upgraded to the then new F80, but I didn't enjoy it as much as the F601, the N4004,aka F-401, I did have one, but just didn't enjoy it that much, depending on the model, as there were a few differences between the 401s,401x and 401, I just found them too fiddly to use, the N2002,aka F-501 was Nikons first venture into AF in an SLR, I've never used one, although I have an unused model in my collection, AF response will be a lot slower than what we're used to these days, out of your list, I'd give the N6006 a try,it's a good solid camera with plenty of functionality.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 5, 2022)

Love my Canon EOS A2E which is one step up from the Elan 7. I bought it new in the 90's and has served me well all these years.


----------



## cgw (Aug 5, 2022)

I guess what really guides the collection compulsion is _why_ you collect: wax museum or vintage shooters. Personally, I lean toward nice industrial design that can still deliver a bearable image; otherwise, I've already got enough doorstop/paperweight material.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 5, 2022)

cgw said:


> I guess what really guides the collection compulsion is _why_ you collect: wax museum or vintage shooters. Personally, I lean toward nice industrial design that can still deliver a bearable image; otherwise, I've already got enough doorstop/paperweight material.


Well I don’t want doorstops for sure.  I want something I can use.  We all have our favorites and that is what we use the most of course.  I am in no way looking for the “golden” camera that will increase in value some day.  Unless your collecting Lecias or Hasselblads your probably going to loose money collecting cameras.  Knowledge is one other reason.  When people ask me what do you think of brand “a” I want the knowledge and experience to say I have shot this model of that brand and it was good/bad etc.  And one other big reason is I think collections of the same thing is boring.  I want variety.


----------



## cgw (Aug 5, 2022)

Warfarin said:


> Well I don’t want doorstops for sure.  I want something I can use.  We all have our favorites and that is what we use the most of course.  I am in no way looking for the “golden” camera that will increase in value some day.  Unless your collecting Lecias or Hasselblads your probably going to loose money collecting cameras.  Knowledge is one other reason.  When people ask me what do you think of brand “a” I want the knowledge and experience to say I have shot this model of that brand and it was good/bad etc.  And one other big reason is I think collections of the same thing is boring.  I want variety.


The Nikon range I suggested are superb shooters and durable classics. Most take manual and AF lenses. Many run on AA batteries. Nearly all have big, bright VFs and deadly accurate meters. Hard to beat for the money but notably short on retro cachet.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 5, 2022)

That is one thing i do like about Nikon is the fact they can take the old MF lenses.  I don’t know if all can or just some of them.  I am looking for a good F100.  I had a AF Nikon years ago but gave it to my brother in law because he had a MF Nikon and I knew he could use his lenses on it.  I really liked that camera and regret gibing it to him as he sold it a couple years later.  I wish I could remember what model it was.  He doesn’t remember either.


----------



## vintagesnaps (Aug 5, 2022)

No such thing as too many doorstops. I mean cameras.

Have fun collecting and getting out to use them. I have some that are funky or cool looking that didn't work when I bought them, but I more often like to buy vintage cameras I can shoot. 

I have/had a Canon, I think the A2E, but once a battery would't work in it, yep it's a doorstop (if I still have it, not sure if I kept it). Was nice while it lasted, and didn't exactly cost a lot. So you ought to find plenty of options.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 5, 2022)

Thanks VS.  So something weird.  I have been looking for Nikon F100’s on eBay and finding a bunch of them with out rear doors.  Was there a digital back attachment for them or something else?


----------



## cgw (Aug 5, 2022)

Warfarin said:


> That is one thing i do like about Nikon is the fact they can take the old MF lenses.  I don’t know if all can or just some of them.  I am looking for a good F100.  I had a AF Nikon years ago but gave it to my brother in law because he had a MF Nikon and I knew he could use his lenses on it.  I really liked that camera and regret gibing it to him as he sold it a couple years later.  I wish I could remember what model it was.  He doesn’t remember either.


The N90x/F90x and especially the 801s/8008s are worth a look, provided they're clean and affordable. The N90x/F90x had a nasty problem with the finish on the film door turning to sticky goo--not a problem with the closely-related 801s/8008s.The F100 is highly sought after and usually overpriced. Not worth the premium IMHO. Be aware that only Ai/AiS or Ai-converted manual lenses work on these cameras, OK?


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 5, 2022)

Thanks for the heads up


----------



## Old Skool (Aug 6, 2022)

cgw said:


> The N90x/F90x and especially the 801s/8008s are worth a look, provided they're clean and affordable. The N90x/F90x had a nasty problem with the finish on the film door turning to sticky goo--not a problem with the closely-related 801s/8008s.The F100 is highly sought after and usually overpriced. Not worth the premium IMHO. Be aware that only Ai/AiS or Ai-converted manual lenses work on these cameras, OK?


Another vote for the F90x. My fav all time camera. This was the Nikon pro camera for a period used by the world's pros when the F4 became too outdated and the F5 was not ready yet.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 6, 2022)

The F90X is a LOT cheaper then the F100


----------



## limr (Aug 6, 2022)

Pentax made much more than just the K1000. The SF series, the Z/Pz series, and the MZ series cameras are auto focus. They are solidly built and the picture quality stands up to the more famous Nikon or Canon equivalents, but they don't come with the prestige pricing. I'm sure you can find a good Pentax with lens in good condition for your budget. Pentax cameras - Wikipedia


----------



## cgw (Aug 6, 2022)

limr said:


> Pentax made much more than just the K1000. The SF series, the Z/Pz series, and the MZ series cameras are auto focus. They are solidly built and the picture quality stands up to the more famous Nikon or Canon equivalents, but they don't come with the prestige pricing. I'm sure you can find a good Pentax with lens in good condition for your budget. Pentax cameras - Wikipedia


Agree. With repair resources dwindling/disappearing, non-trophy film cameras are bordering on disposable. Makes sense to buy the newest/best quality your budget allows and brands like Pentax can deliver more for the $$$ than Canikon. No regrets for buying several good quality examples of favorite bodies a decade+ ago when many film camera prices cratered.


----------



## RAZKY (Aug 6, 2022)

limr said:


> Pentax made much more than just the K1000. The SF series, the Z/Pz series, and the MZ series cameras are auto focus. They are solidly built and the picture quality stands up to the more famous Nikon or Canon equivalents, but they don't come with the prestige pricing. I'm sure you can find a good Pentax with lens in good condition for your budget. Pentax cameras - Wikipedia


At least one of the early Pentax autofocus models, either Pz2 or Mz2, had plastic gears in the motor, 2 of which broke while trying to pull Efke KB-14 film, which was stiffer than most other films. I felt bad because I had given the owner the roll of film, so I took the camera to my local repair shop and saw the damage. After Pentax gave the lady a new camera (it was only a couple of weeks old), she traded it in on a Nikon N8008. The cheap plastic body Pentax lenses delivered very good IQ, though. Not sure how durable their motors were.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 6, 2022)

I was wondering when someone other then Nikon people would show up.  I will look at the Pentax MZ series cameras.  Any Olympus fans out there want to chime in?


----------



## dxqcanada (Aug 6, 2022)

Olympus never really got into AF SLR's.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 7, 2022)

So if I want AF Olympus I have to go digital?


----------



## Old Skool (Aug 7, 2022)

Warfarin said:


> So if I want AF Olympus I have to go digital?


No, but...





__





						Olympus OM707 - Classic cameras - Christopher J Osborne
					





					cjo.info
				




For autofocus back in the day there were the big four: Nikon, Canon, Minolta and Pentax. They all made great cameras. If you are stocked up on Canon/Minolta, wish to avoid Nikon, Pentax is the obvious choice. I know of two Pentax Z-1 owners back in the day that both loved, _and I mean loved_, their Z-1's. Contax also made the NX.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 7, 2022)

Interesting read.  I like the look of the OM707.  I looked them up on eBay and they are priced high considering the poor review Mr. Osborne has given them.  I don’t think I want to pay that much for what is effectively a Canon EOS 750.  Guess if I want Olympus I stick with MF or go digital.  Thanks for the link and Olympus information.


----------



## cdd29 (Aug 9, 2022)

Wonder if the Canon EOS 620 & 650 will ever be collectible? Some of the first EOS line. Still have my 620 (semi-functional) from college. Pentax K-1 might be collectible one day as its the first Pentax full frame digital.


----------



## Peeb (Aug 9, 2022)

I've purchased a couple of used Nikon F100's over the years and both were superb when they worked, but the electronics on both failed after only a year or two.  Ironically, I have since purchased two (much cheaper) Nikon N80 cameras and both are still ticking, despite being an older model, and being less robust body designs.  

Yes, they both had the sticky rubber issue, which about an hour with rubbing alcohol and a rag resolved.  The film back door hinges have a terrible reputation for being fragile, so I'm careful with that.  This camera autofocuses nicely, and accepts many older nikon f-mount glass, along with more modern autofocus lenses.  Here is a lens compatibility chart:  Nikon Lens Compatibility by Ken Rockwell

These cameras can be picked up (body only) for well under $100.00 on ebay.


----------



## webestang64 (Aug 9, 2022)

cdd29 said:


> Wonder if the Canon EOS 620 & 650 will ever be collectible? Some of the first EOS line. Still have my 620 (semi-functional) from college. Pentax K-1 might be collectible one day as its the first Pentax full frame digital.



Ken likes those......




__





						Canon EOS 620 & EOS 650
					





					www.kenrockwell.com


----------



## William Killeffer (Aug 9, 2022)

I'm going to throw in another vote for the Nikon F90X. My brother gave me a gently used one as part of my Christmas present several years ago, and it's chugged along well ever since. The sticky back problem can be remedied with a piece of stiff plastic card and some 90% isopropyl. The camera is auto-focus capable and allows a very wide latitude of manual control. You have to get used to the buttons and dial menu system, but it's not too steep of a learning curve.

In the past, my now ex-MIL gave me her N8008 when she upgraded to something else. This was probably 20 years ago. It came with a basic Nikon AF kit lens. It had a similar setup to the F90X I have now. Sadly, the many trips it had taken to the beach over the years had allowed salt air and possible spray to start their work corroding its innards, so I didn't get to use it more than three or four years before it started having issues. Kept the kit lens though. 

My brother uses mostly Canon gear, both film and digital, for his photography, and probably has since his early student days in the mid-90's. He said that Canon's AF can beat Nikon's even though Nikon has worked on their technology over the years. I've never used Canon, nor any other AF SLR, so I can't speak to anything else.

-Bill


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 9, 2022)

cdd29 said:


> Wonder if the Canon EOS 620 & 650 will ever be collectible? Some of the first EOS line. Still have my 620 (semi-functional) from college. Pentax K-1 might be collectible one day as its the first Pentax full frame digital.


I have (2) 620's, a 630 and a 650.  doubt they will ever be collectible.  I do love shooting with them.

I will look for a 90X.

I wasn't going to buy any more Canon's and move on to other brands but an A-1 in good shape for cheap came up and I don't have one.

90X or F100 will be next.


----------



## Old Skool (Aug 10, 2022)

Warfarin said:


> 90X or F100 will be next.


The F100 was based off the F5 and allowed a more affordable high end option for users.
The F5 was the design introduction into the Nikon digital cameras we know today. I prefer the F90x over the F5 or a F100 because these latter cameras feel very much like a digital camera in 2022. The F90x is based on the older film camera design and functionality. It's still a highly capable camera. Possibly what may be considered it's biggest drawback for some may be the single point autofocus sensor. Despite this, autofocus itself is still quite slick and snappy, the camera feels great in the hand and it sounds fantastic imo.

You may wish to decide if you want a film camera or if you want a digital film camera. It's one way to kinda look at the F90x and F100.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 11, 2022)

Old Skool said:


> The F100 was based off the F5 and allowed a more affordable high end option for users.
> The F5 was the design introduction into the Nikon digital cameras we know today. I prefer the F90x over the F5 or a F100 because these latter cameras feel very much like a digital camera in 2022. The F90x is based on the older film camera design and functionality. It's still a highly capable camera. Possibly what may be considered it's biggest drawback for some may be the single point autofocus sensor. Despite this, autofocus itself is still quite slick and snappy, the camera feels great in the hand and it sounds fantastic imo.
> 
> You may wish to decide if you want a film camera or if you want a digital film camera. It's one way to kinda look at the F90x and F100.


I have recently really just moved into AF cameras and most of them have a single AF sensor.  The most any of my camera’s have is 9.  45 of them seems absurd to me.  Most of the time I turn off all but the center one anyway.  It annoys me when one of the other sensors focuses and it’s not on what I want.  I am looking for film cameras mostly.  From what has been mentioned before Olympus only made one AF film camera so if I want Olympus AF camera’s I have to go digital.  I don’t mind digital either.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Aug 11, 2022)

My AF SLR's are all Minoltas, except for my Pentax PZ-1P. Like my a-9 and Dynax7, the 1P offers numerous progamable modes, plus an easy-to-use automatic one. Best used with "A" lenses to get all the exposure modes. Heavy(650grams) and well built(for a plastic type), I've stayed with it rather than going to the relatively fragile MZ-S. No optional battery grip, but the batteries seem to last forever, unless you use the 0n-board flash a lot for fill in.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 11, 2022)

I have lots of Minolta AF cameras and love love love them.  I want an A9 but still to expensive for me.

On the Nikon F90X has anyone used one with the grip?  I have grips for most of my Canon’s and my Minolta Maxxum 9000.  I like them for those cameras but want to know if the Nikon ones add enough benefits to offset the weight.


----------



## cgw (Aug 11, 2022)

Warfarin said:


> I have lots of Minolta AF cameras and love love love them.  I want an A9 but still to expensive for me.
> 
> On the Nikon F90X has anyone used one with the grip?  I have grips for most of my Canon’s and my Minolta Maxxum 9000.  I like them for those cameras but want to know if the Nikon ones add enough benefits to offset the weight.


 MB-10 benefits are 4-AAs that last forever, vertical shutter release, improved ergonomics, minimal weight gain. Have them on both my N90s bodies.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 11, 2022)

So basically the same as most every other grip.  On the list it goes.  Thanks


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 22, 2022)

Ok so it's not what we discussed but they were cheap.  I got 3 N6006 and 1 N6000 with 3 lenses a 35-70, 35-80 and a 35-135 for $100.00 including shipping.  They all work.  Research says the door closure clip is weak and breaks a lot.  Well I have extra's for parts now if needed/wanted.  Not sure on the N6000, it was in the lot, as a MF only camera but who knows.  They were cheap and I could recoup most if not all my money if I sold some of them.  Don't know if I need or want all 3 lenses as one covers the same focal length as the other two.  I found them late one night on eBay and we all know what happens when your up late on eBay.  Anyway they seem nice and almost new.  I figure they are a cheap way into the Nikon family and if I don't like them I'm not out much.  One thing is they are backwards on lens mount and zoom so that will take some getting used to.  I have found that they take the AF lens and not sure if an AF-S will work on them or not. I know an AF-P will not. Also not sure on G type lenses.  Anyway I will use them and see then possibly better lenses and then an F90 or F100.  I think I will like the fact that they won't take a vertical grip.  If one is available for a camera I buy it and use it.  This way I can keep the camera light by not having one for it.  Everything seems pretty straight forward on it and has pretty much all the features I look for.  I don't ever use DOF preview so I'm not missing it on this camera.


----------



## cdd29 (Aug 22, 2022)

Not new (to me) and probably not super collectible, but i've got several Zeiss Ikons. Some more sentimental as one my dad bought new when he was stationed in Germany. Another one I bought second hand and used in college.


----------



## RAZKY (Aug 22, 2022)

Warfarin said:


> Ok so it's not what we discussed but they were cheap.  I got 3 N6006 and 1 N6000 with 3 lenses a 35-70, 35-80 and a 35-135 for $100.00 including shipping.  They all work.  Research says the door closure clip is weak and breaks a lot.  Well I have extra's for parts now if needed/wanted.  Not sure on the N6000, it was in the lot, as a MF only camera but who knows.  They were cheap and I could recoup most if not all my money if I sold some of them.  Don't know if I need or want all 3 lenses as one covers the same focal length as the other two.  I found them late one night on eBay and we all know what happens when your up late on eBay.  Anyway they seem nice and almost new.  I figure they are a cheap way into the Nikon family and if I don't like them I'm not out much.  One thing is they are backwards on lens mount and zoom so that will take some getting used to.  I have found that they take the AF lens and not sure if an AF-S will work on them or not. I know an AF-P will not. Also not sure on G type lenses.  Anyway I will use them and see then possibly better lenses and then an F90 or F100.  I think I will like the fact that they won't take a vertical grip.  If one is available for a camera I buy it and use it.  This way I can keep the camera light by not having one for it.  Everything seems pretty straight forward on it and has pretty much all the features I look for.  I don't ever use DOF preview so I'm not missing it on this camera.


Nikon made several 35-70 Nikkors - which iteration do you have? If you're not sure, what is the serial number? I'm not familiar with those particular camera models, but any Nikon with a built-in autofocus motor will autofocus AF-S, AF-I and AF-Nikkors. You got a great buy!


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 22, 2022)

cdd29 said:


> Not new (to me) and probably not super collectible, but i've got several Zeiss Ikons. Some more sentimental as one my dad bought new when he was stationed in Germany. Another one I bought second hand and used in college.


Are the Ikons AF?


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 23, 2022)

RAZKY said:


> Nikon made several 35-70 Nikkors - which iteration do you have? If you're not sure, what is the serial number? I'm not familiar with those particular camera models, but any Nikon with a built-in autofocus motor will autofocus AF-S, AF-I and AF-Nikkors. You got a great buy!


All the lenses say on them is Nikkor AF the focal length and aperture range


----------



## FBPB (Aug 23, 2022)

cgw said:


> The N90x/F90x and especially the 801s/8008s are worth a look, provided they're clean and affordable. The N90x/F90x had a nasty problem with the finish on the film door turning to sticky goo--not a problem with the closely-related 801s/8008s.The F100 is highly sought after and usually overpriced. Not worth the premium IMHO. Be aware that only Ai/AiS or Ai-converted manual lenses work on these cameras, OK?



Can I ask your definition of "over priced" in terms of the F100?

Locally I can get one in very good condition, with a battery grip and 50mm lens for +- €300....


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 23, 2022)

RAZKY I just looked closer at the 35-80 and it is a D lens no serial number.  For some reason they shipped in different packages and I will be getting the others on Monday.


----------



## cgw (Aug 23, 2022)

FBPB said:


> Can I ask your definition of "over priced" in terms of the F100?
> 
> Locally I can get one in very good condition, with a battery grip and 50mm lens for +- €300....



Haven't priced them for some time but N90s/F90X were way cheaper, usually <USD75-80. I you like the deal, go for it!


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 23, 2022)

After much research if I like the N6006 and the Nikon system I will get the F100.  The 90 is cheaper but from what I can tell the F100 will handle all Nikkor lenses where the 90 can’t fully use the ”G” series lenses.


----------



## RAZKY (Aug 23, 2022)

Warfarin said:


> All the lenses say on them is Nikkor AF the focal length and aperture range,


Sounds like they are all variable-aperture lenses with no built-in focus motor. The constant-aperture AF Zoom Nikkor 35~70 f/2.8`(D or non-D version) was one of Nikon's best in that class.


Warfarin said:


> RAZKY I just looked closer at the 35-80 and it is a D lens no serial number.  For some reason they shipped in different packages and I will be getting the others on Monday.


The serial number may be on the barrel near the mount. You may need to shine a pen light at an oblique angle to discern it, but it is bound to be on the barrel somewhere. I'm sure you know that the "D" designation means nothing as to how a lens focuses.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 24, 2022)

I do.  From what I can tell the D series have aperture rings and the G series do not.


----------



## RAZKY (Aug 24, 2022)

Warfarin said:


> I do.  From what I can tell the D series have aperture rings and the G series do not.


You're right that no Nikkor with a "G" designation has an aperture ring. However, every autofocus Nikkor since 1992 has a D chip, thus is a "D" lens, whether or not it is indicated in the lens's nomenclature, so may or may not have an aperture ring. In other words, forget about the "D" - it's only use is to "improve" (subjective) exposure with matrix metering (ambient or flash) with the N90 or later cameras. It is pretty well explained in the original Nikon Compendium.


----------



## cgw (Aug 24, 2022)

The Bible:



			Rolands Nikon Pages


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 28, 2022)

I wish that page had film cameras listed on it.  Or if it does I wish I could find them.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 28, 2022)

Also started shooting with the N6006 and like it so far.  The grip is a little big for my tastes but not a deal breaker.  Can’t wait to finish the roll and see how it comes out.


----------



## cgw (Aug 28, 2022)

Warfarin said:


> I wish that page had film cameras listed on it.  Or if it does I wish I could find them.


Check the Photography in Malaysia site Vink lists above. Encyclopedic.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 28, 2022)

Got a nice surprise today.  My mother came over and gave me a Ricoh XR-P with a 50mm F2 a 28mm F2.8 and an Access brand 75-200 F4. An off brand 2X teleconverter some filters and 23 rolls of film, mostly Kodak High Def 400, of unknown age.  It is a MF camera.  Guess I will be on the look out for Ricoh glass.  I know Pentax glass will fit but from some of the things I have read the stop down features won't work with the Pentax glass.


----------



## Warfarin (Aug 28, 2022)

cgw said:


> Check the Photography in Malaysia site Vink lists above. Encyclopedic.


Ok found it and wish I had that gold FA model.  That looks cool


----------



## Warfarin (Sep 19, 2022)

Joel Bolden said:


> My AF SLR's are all Minoltas, except for my Pentax PZ-1P. Like my a-9 and Dynax7, the 1P offers numerous progamable modes, plus an easy-to-use automatic one. Best used with "A" lenses to get all the exposure modes. Heavy(650grams) and well built(for a plastic type), I've stayed with it rather than going to the relatively fragile MZ-S. No optional battery grip, but the batteries seem to last forever, unless you use the 0n-board flash a lot for fill in.


Just ordered a Pentax PZ-1P.  Weird looking camera but has awesome reviews.  Opinions of it please, good and bad.


----------



## Warfarin (Oct 16, 2022)

Well got a couple rolls back from the Nikon N6006.  Impressed.  The camera did well.  Here are a couple shots with it.  Untouched scans on Fuji Superia Xtra 400


----------



## Nikon photographer (Oct 16, 2022)

I've still got an F-601, although I haven't used it in a while,  I've got some really nice photos from it, I looked and tried some of the later Nikon bodies, F50,F60 and F80, I ended buying the F-80 in 2000, but I still preferred and used my 601.


----------



## RAZKY (Oct 17, 2022)

Warfarin said:


> Just ordered a Pentax PZ-1P.  Weird looking camera but has awesome reviews.  Opinions of it please, good and bad.


Most, if not all, of those early "Z" Pentax's film advance motors had spindly plastic gears and often failed fairly early - uneven film spacing was common. If yours does have plastic gears, hopefully it hasn't had a lot of use, and you have a good return policy. It's pretty easy to remove the baseplate to check the gears, though I doubt that repair would be practical. Let us know how you get on with it when it arrives. Some of them may actually be of decent quality, but I don't know which ones. Good luck!


----------



## cgw (Oct 17, 2022)

I decided 10+ years ago that 35mm cameras below the top shelf models were basically disposable as repair resources thinned. I tried to get low-rollage examples whenever possible and usually bought two of favorites. Friends buying film SLRs now usually get bodies with considerable wear. Undisclosed "issues" are common on many of their online auction camera buys.


----------



## Joel Bolden (Oct 17, 2022)

RAZKY said:


> Most, if not all, of those early "Z" Pentax's film advance motors had spindly plastic gears and often failed fairly early - uneven film spacing was common. If yours does have plastic gears, hopefully it hasn't had a lot of use, and you have a good return policy. It's pretty easy to remove the baseplate to check the gears, though I doubt that repair would be practical. Let us know how you get on with it when it arrives. Some of them may actually be of decent quality, but I don't know which ones. Good luck!


 Mine must be the exception.  I've been using it for 5 years with no problems at all.


----------



## RAZKY (Oct 17, 2022)

Joel Bolden said:


> Mine must be the exception.  I've been using it for 5 years with no problems at all.


Good to hear that! It may not have flimsy gears, it may not have seen heavy use, or it may indeed be an exception.


----------



## compur (Oct 17, 2022)

The N6006 was kind of a big deal when it was released due to its rear curtain flash sync feature.


----------

